# Nebraska Sandhills Journey



## homeless (Sep 26, 2018)

From Aurora we traveled the Sandhills Journey Hwy up to Thedford, NE and headed north on the Blue Star Memorial Hwy. Found a nice Road Side Park and thought about staying the night, but with no cell service, we moved on to the Valentine’s City Park. After a night there we moved into town to the Wacky West Travel Park and spent the week end with full hook ups and waited to go to the “Bad Lands NP” during the week. Read More:


----------



## WeekendRver (Sep 29, 2018)

Are you staying mostly in RV parks OR boondocking most of the time?


----------



## homeless (Sep 29, 2018)

I would suggest we more often than not we like to stay at free City Parks. Over the years we been out we are moving more and more toward boondocking.


----------

